# Zugänglichkeit Schaltschrank



## Pockebrd (11 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
bei uns im Betrieb geht es ziemlich eng her. Da wird schon mal so ein Schaltschrank einer Anlage zugestellt das nicht mal mehr die Türen auf gehn. 
Steht denn das Irgendwo wie der Abstand einzuhalten ist ? Oder wie handhabt ihr das ?


Gruß Markus


----------



## Tommi (11 Dezember 2010)

*Vde*

das steht in einer VDE (200er-Gruppe), jetzt am Wochenende weiß
ich nur nicht die Nummer.
Ich glaube, die Türen müssen ganz aufgehen
und dann noch ein bißchen...

Thema Fluchtwege, insbesondere auf Schaltschrankbühnen

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (13 Dezember 2010)

*Montag*

Hallo,

bin leider wegen VDE nicht fündig geworden,
aber hiermit:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=18450

Vielleicht hilft das weiter.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## ExGuide (13 Dezember 2010)

Die VDE 0100-729, DIN VDE 0100-729:2010-02, Errichten von Niederspannungsanlagen, Teil 7-729: Anforderungen für Betriebsstätten, Räume und Anlagen besonderer Art – Bedienungsgänge und Wartungsgänge
(IEC 60364-7-729:2007, modifiziert); beschreibt Deine Anforderung...

Kurzreferat
Dieses Projekt behandelt den grundlegenden Schutz und weitere Gesichtspunkte in eingeschränkt zugänglichen Bereichen mit Schaltanlagen und Schaltgerätekombinationen einschließlich Anforderungen für Bedienungsgänge und Wartungsgänge.

Mehr dazu hier: 
http://www.vde-verlag.de/normen/0100153/vde-0100-729-din-vde-0100-729-2010-02.html


----------

